# Cits ... >  Profila sensors

## kvaris

Sveiki!

Man tads jautajums - vai kadam ir pieredze darba ar profila sensoru, ka, piemeram, S9132 (produkta kods) no ELFA? Vai varat tada gadijuma padalities ar pieredzi? It ka signalus uz kajam sutu pareizus no Atmegas kontroliera, bet tomer isti negrib stradat. Ir tada doma, ka esmu parkarsejis, bet neesmu drošs. Vai tadu vispar var lodet? Ligzdina ir LCC20, bet visur, kur skatos, tās ir par lielu sim sensoram.

Paldies

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es parkarseju paatrinajuma sensoru un tas saka loti jocigi uzvesties uz I2C. Par shito gan neko nemaceshu teikt. Kas tiesi neiet? Barosana stabila?
Beefs

----------


## kvaris

Palasot datasheetu, ir redzams, ka signalam uz EOS pina vispirms jānokrīt no 1 uz 0, bet pec kada laika atkal japariet uz 1. Tomer ir ta, ka signals uz si pina leka ka CLK signals (augsa-leja). Pec tam paliek augstaja limeni. Trigera signals sakuma iet, ka nakas, pec tam divaini raustas no 5 (V) līdz 2 (V) ļoti neglītā izskatā. Datu pina signāls tāds pats kā CLK signāls.
Vispār jau tas sensora korpuss baigi sakarsa, kad lodēju. Pie tam vēl jo vairāk karsēšanu gribas vainot, jo datasheeta nekadas lodesanas normas (temperatura un laiks) nav minetas. Tas drosi vien nozime, ka vispirms japielode LCC ligzda (kuru nevaru atrast) un tad bez bazam jaieliek taja sensors.

P.S. Barošana ļoti stabila

----------


## ansius

> Tas drosi vien nozime, ka vispirms japielode LCC ligzda (kuru nevaru atrast)


 un kas pēc tavām domām ir šis te: http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=16130

sensoru viegli termiski sabeigt

----------


## kvaris

Ansius, paldies par atbildi! Bet - vai tik šitas arī nav divreiz lielāks pēc izmēriem nekā pats sensors? Man šķiet, ka tā kvadrāta iekšējā mala ir ap 15 mm. Argus mājaslapā datasheetu sitam neredzēju gan, bet man tāda sajūta, ka būs par lielu. Sensora korpuss ir aptuveni 7 x 7 mm.

----------


## Slowmo

Kur šādu sensoru izmanto?

----------


## kvaris

Kustības un pozīcijas detekcijai. Gribu viņu izmantot, lai konstatētu, kurā virzienā atstarojas IR stars no acs.

----------

